# Any software engineers around here?



## wayfarer1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey everyone. My partner just got a permanent relocation offer to Australia from her job, and I'm invited. Sounds amazing, especially as all visas and permits and what not will be handled by her employer.

I'm worried however, and hope someone could answer my question. I'm a software engineer with no formal education. Never finished University. That said, I've been working full time for the past 7 years. Lack of education is not a problem where I live as long as you got the knowledge and experience.

Is Australia the same? Or will I have a lot of problems finding employment? Thank you all


----------



## Gamer (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure, but as long as you have the legal status to work in Australia, you should have no trouble finding work...


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

wayfarer1 said:


> Hey everyone. My partner just got a permanent relocation offer to Australia from her job, and I'm invited. Sounds amazing, especially as all visas and permits and what not will be handled by her employer.
> 
> I'm worried however, and hope someone could answer my question. I'm a software engineer with no formal education. Never finished University. That said, I've been working full time for the past 7 years. Lack of education is not a problem where I live as long as you got the knowledge and experience.
> 
> Is Australia the same? Or will I have a lot of problems finding employment? Thank you all


Different levels of jobs have different requirements. You might want to try the main job search sites like seek, career one & indeed and see what the requirements are.


----------

